# Problem with Applique



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone else had a problem with their applique doing this???


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you showing us the chrome that is no longer there?

Sounds like a silly question till you know that a LS no longer has chrome there.....and you didn't tell us what model you have.

Rob


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think he is showing us that it is cracking and chipping. All Vinyl will do this, especially if you don't keep it clean. It's more susceptible to grime, dirt, and rock chips than you would think.


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

Nope it's the chrome is no longer there, sorry it's a 2011 LTZ.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

So what's happening?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The01Cav said:


> Nope it's the chrome is no longer there, sorry it's a 2011 LTZ.


Usually, that is the result of a car wash brush grabbing the trim and ripping it off.

This generates a vision of this chrome spear being thrown backwards at the car behind yours.......nasty evil things, car washes are.
I suspect the two sided tape that secures the trim may get moisture under it and begin to delaminate.....this is unusual to see on the Cruze though.

Memory serves, the replacement is less than fifteen bucks and comes with the retaining clips.

Rob


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OK,

I'm off by a buck and a half.

Rob


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought this was an applique he applied to the rear factory blank. Sorry your trim has gone AWOL!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's MIA ..it Ain't coming Back ..OOps KIA .. Next ..


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

It's all fixed, ordered a new part from the dealer and 5 minutes later I was on my way.


----------

